# systat -ifstat shows very high Peak value.



## devdams (Feb 18, 2013)

Why has this happened [high peak]? http://minus.com/lUmAFrR1o9T9G It happened at night, so I don't know how long it lasted. The only program that was running was rsync (downloading files from another server). How does VMstat calculate the peak? What could be the reason for the above? Hardware, software issues?


----------

